# Engine Durability



## mccortezmike (Jan 9, 2012)

I just purchased a used 2005 gto with 63K on the dash I want to do mad modifications to the car, but I wonder is the block has to much wear and tear already on it to be moded. should I 

A. buy a create motor and start fresh 
B. forge the motor with new piston cam heads headers etc.
C. Just go along with the used block, because it wouldnt harm anything

But overall I leaning to B just because I have a f2 at my grandfather house that he told I could get. but would it be a good daily driver. Sorry for me going everywhere it just I got a car that I always want and I dont know what to do.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

63k is new if it wasn't abused before you got it. Build it how you like.
What is a F2?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do with the car. I did a head and cam swap on a 98 Vette with about 98,xxx miles on it. The cylinder walls still had cross hash marks and no ledges form excessive piston ware. The only thing that we found that the timing chain had some slop. LS2 chains are more durable than the Gen III chains.


----------

